# faulty gaggia manual machines



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you have a gaggia manual machine that has gone faulty please let me know. i will try to help you sort it. if you want to replace i may be interested in your faulty one. pm me

mark


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

off topic slightly but do you stock Classic plastic water tank lids? NESW lost mine!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i do have one left. ebay item number 180677141370

mark


----------

